# how it's made - steel cable blade part 3



## hellize (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello again from Transylvania!


I present you guys the third and final part of my mini series, consisting of 3 clips in total, demonstrating how I forge a knife blade from A to Z, using steel cable and leaf spring.
Feel free to like, comment and subscribe if you enjoyed it. It would help me beat my inner sloth and make more of these.

[video=youtube;gRre7DGa86g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRre7DGa86g&t=2s[/video]

In case you missed the first and second part, you can check them out here 

[video=youtube;VT9ZLDMEX8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT9ZLDMEX8s[/video]
[video=youtube;ewRsYfElsT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRsYfElsT8[/video]


----------



## RDalman (Jun 15, 2018)

Try to forgeweld without making your steel a sparkler, you're loosing carbon content that way.


----------



## hellize (Jun 16, 2018)

RDalman said:


> Try to forgeweld without making your steel a sparkler, you're loosing carbon content that way.



Thanks. It has enough left


----------

